# Updates on development



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi everyone 
I thought I would write about my babies...some facts and observations or even ideas  Please share your opinion or comments if you have any 

*Kiwi* is 1 month and 3 days old. She came out of the nest last friday and tried to fly on saturday. She is very calm and kind of lazy lol. She tries new food but not really a curious type yet.

*Jello* is 1 month and 2 days old. Active, flew and came out of the nest on the same day as Kiwi. He is the only one I have ever seen drinking out of the water bowl in the cage, he also played with the water  Friendly but cautious.

*Noodle* is 1 month old and a mystery. She is the one who has seeds in her poop, although she spends almost all day in the cage chewing and munching on something. She is 3 days younger than Kiwi but came out of the nest and flew on the same day, and she is the one who actually climbed up to the entrance of the cage and flew out today. The vet said she should be okay in 2 weeks, it is probably just an imbalance in her tummy but I took Srtiel's advice and give her Brewers Yeast and acidophilus.

*Peanut* is 29 days old, just left the nest 2 days ago. He was cranky when he was smaller but now he calmed down, he never hisses at me anymore. He is trying out fresh food and trying his wings however he has not flown yet.

*Mango* is 27 days old, he has not left the nest yet but sits in the entrance  He is the most suspicious, picks at my hand even if I handle him almost daily. He is very curious as well, when he is out with me he constantly looks around and moves 

Their absolute favorite is the crushed pellets, but they like the whole grain bread, corn, pea, carrot and leafy veggies like romaine lettuce. They chew on the perches, play with the newspaper in the cage and preen each other  They also started vocalizing and working on their flock call at least I think. Parents are still feeding them 4-5 times a day and they all go back to the nest in the evening


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Awww Noodle just took a drink out of the water bowl too!!!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I love seeing pictures but it was really nice to hear about their personalities! I really enjoyed reading about them


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are really, really cute! Glad to hear they're doing well.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Cutie pies.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

I just _love_ your birdies' names so much!! I probably say that every time you post them. They look superbly healthy! Great job.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

So today I removed the nest box and attached the new cage to the old one, in this way they can come and go in both 
The smallest one, Mango came out yesterday, he flies, climbs, tries veggies and pellets...I can tell they are all fledging 
Often I take them in the bedroom where they can play and fly, the parents are amazing, they even showed them, how to play with some toys (the parents otherwise never use the toys, so that is why I think they were teaching the babies). I put the babies on my shoulder, and looks like they love being there.
Most importantly, Noodle's poops look way better!!! Still has some seeds in them but it happens like once a day not all the time. They still get the Brewers Yeast and the acidophilus


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

They are big birds now!  Look at them all! Good job done!


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Yay about Noodle's droppings! -- haha, that sounds funny  Anyway, may I ask what that toy is that all of them are totally mauling? It looks like fun for my tiel.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks you 
Oh it is a toy made by knotted thread ropes and big beads are attached  Got it in a local bird store but actually I could make it lol

By the way the result of not hand feeding only handling looks like they will be friendly but cautious birds...they pick on my hand for example if I put my hand in the cage, but accept petting and carrying...feeding them out of my hand is still early yet, but they do respond to the step up command!!
Here is a precious picture....Skye, the Mom jumped on my husband and the babies followed her!


----------



## mrs_kevans (Feb 28, 2012)

Aw! LOL, look at the one by his hip! Poor thing is like, "Me too! Me too!"


----------



## missy pa (Nov 21, 2011)

They are all lovely,that last pic cracked me up,lol


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Gorgeous babys !


----------



## JessieBlanket (Feb 20, 2012)

They are all so beautiful! Thank you for sharing and post more pics of them whenever you can. I don't get tired of seeing them! haha


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

That is such a great pic!  They all look like they are doing wonderfully! It is really amazing how they learn from mom and dad.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you all


----------



## DesertDweller (Oct 8, 2011)

I love these pictures! Very sweet birdie babies! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

mrs_kevans said:


> Aw! LOL, look at the one by his hip! Poor thing is like, "Me too! Me too!"


Actually that one is Skye the Mom  Probably moved out of the way haha


----------



## cloudykitty (Feb 21, 2012)

sounds like you have your hands full they are adorable


----------

